# Im hot!!!!



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

We have a 1990 Dodge W350 4x4, 360 automatic. We have a 9' blade on it and noticed at higher speeds or higher RPM it heats up almost overheating! When popping the hood I noticed (Why there ran it ?) the smallest radiator i have seen. My question is will a 5.9 Cummings radiator (alot bigger) same years 88-93 or will a late model 94-98 fit. Electric fans really wont work this radiator is way to small (must have been a Dodge joke) Anyways some advise will be considered! Thank you.


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

does it get hot with the blade off the truck??

just curious
Mark K


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

What is the outdoor temp?


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

If the truck is not boiling over dont worry about it.


----------



## ohiolawnguy (Dec 20, 2001)

we use to have a 1978 dodge sno-commander with the same problems.. our solution, and this may soud silly, but if ya notice it getting too HOT, open the hood and pack snow around the radiator... yeah i know sounds stupid but it does keep the temperature down, i also suggest putting a cooler thermostat in like 160 degree thermostat.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Do you have a snow deflector on the plow? If not, then put one on, I bet it will solve your problem. The plow will push the air up over the grill, with the deflector, the air is stopped at the rubber flap, and other air can get over the plow, and help cool the engine. I had an 81 trailduster that did this and a 88 dakota.
Dino


----------

